# Leopard gecko heating



## HOTTOASTcass (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi everyone in some need for advice 
I have no way of getting a heat Matt I've been to 4 shops and can't find any there all huge! 
The pet shop is getting the leopard geckos in on Thursday this week. The only thing I'm missing is a heating source 

What else is able to be used? I can get a red light with a dimming state ?? 
I've heard cable and tape heating but not sure about that :/ 
In desperate need of advice. Also just gonna through this is as don't wanna make another post 

Is a 5ft by 2ft wooden viv to huge for a single leopard gecko? 
If I purchased more than 1 and after a few weeks introduced them would it work better ?? Advice please 
I just build a 5 by 2 ft viv for my beardie and it looks pretty neat I wouldn't mind another one ??


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

First off - a 5'x2' vivarium isn't too big for anything. If you have enough decoration in the vivarium there will be no problems. Secondly - you will need a big heat mat for that size vivarium. How big exactly were they? You will need either THIS or THIS for a vivarium that size but I think, especially for a vivarium this size it would be better to get overhead heat of some form. I usually go with ceramics or spots - never used a red light bulb as I think they are hideous, but they should work.

I would advise just getting one but I have a feeling this will be overlooked. So I would recommend putting them together right away and watch them carefully. Remember to have a full set-up ready for each gecko just incase none of them can get on. Also if they are juveniles they may all turn out to be male. 



Gavin.


----------



## HOTTOASTcass (Jun 6, 2015)

gavgav04 said:


> First off - a 5'x2' vivarium isn't too big for anything. If you have enough decoration in the vivarium there will be no problems. Secondly - you will need a big heat mat for that size vivarium. How big exactly were they? You will need either THIS or THIS for a vivarium that size but I think, especially for a vivarium this size it would be better to get overhead heat of some form. I usually go with ceramics or spots - never used a red light bulb as I think they are hideous, but they should work.
> 
> I would advise just getting one but I have a feeling this will be overlooked. So I would recommend putting them together right away and watch them carefully. Remember to have a full set-up ready for each gecko just incase none of them can get on. Also if they are juveniles they may all turn out to be male.
> 
> ...


Hi Gavin , was only going to get 2 if it would be better in a 5ft tank. Will get 1 as its my first Leo. 
I wasn't referring to a heat Matt for a 5ft tank sorry 
I'm looking for a heat Matt for a medium sized tank 
It's a plastic tank it's a temporary tank for a few weeks while we customise the large vivs. 
I was just wondering if a over head heat source or something would work okay. 

If I manage to get a heat Matt I've been told u can use a "lamp dimming stat" can I use this for the Matt? I have 3 therometoes and a digital one a humidity gauge to help me check the temps ..is this whole lamp dimming correct that I can buy one for a house lamp and use ?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry, my previous comment was a tad arsey. Many have done well housing more than one and to be honest at least you would be giving more than five times the floor space most are willing to give. Going for one, in my opinion is the best course of action but if you do decide to get two I would strongly suggest getting females. Also make sure there are many, many, many hiding places. 

If it was me I would just use the mat you will be using for the large vivarium. That is if it's a glass or plastic tub you are using. The tub can then be placed on top of the mat. It saves buying a tiny mat that will be of no use when the five foot viv becomes home. Unless you want to give an extra heat zone at a different height and temperature. There are smaller mats in the links I provided.

You can use a dimming stat for a mat or a pulse or just the normal on/off. Household light dimmers are not thermostatically controlled so would be of no use. In a stable environment they could be used but certainly not in your case.



Gavin.


----------



## HOTTOASTcass (Jun 6, 2015)

gavgav04 said:


> Sorry, my previous comment was a tad arsey. Many have done well housing more than one and to be honest at least you would be giving more than five times the floor space most are willing to give. Going for one, in my opinion is the best course of action but if you do decide to get two I would strongly suggest getting females. Also make sure there are many, many, many hiding places.
> 
> If it was me I would just use the mat you will be using for the large vivarium. That is if it's a glass or plastic tub you are using. The tub can then be placed on top of the mat. It saves buying a tiny mat that will be of no use when the five foot viv becomes home. Unless you want to give an extra heat zone at a different height and temperature. There are smaller mats in the links I provided.
> 
> ...


No wasn't arsy at all you helped me a lot in my posts!

Thanks for the advice 
I will try order one online and hope it comes Thursday


----------



## TheBadger (Mar 8, 2015)

If you're planning to move the Leo to the five foot viv eventually, I'd put it in there from the beginning.

Just make sure there's enough decor in there, not too many wide open spaces.

I use a red bulb on a stat, though the colour isn't brilliant it gives off, it more than does the job.

You can introduce leos at a later date but you run a higher risk. I'd purchase two from the beginning it that's your overall plan, but as Gavin said. Have another set up ready.


----------



## TheBadger (Mar 8, 2015)

Also, I would get the set up correct before you purchase the animal, and have it running for 3-7 days.

Can you not reserve your Leo(s) with a deposit?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

As above, get the wooden vivarium set up and then buy the Leopard Gecko. You don't want to be moving the animal around from one enclosure to another. I would not house one in an all glass/plastic vivarium, and would only keep one per vivarium.

Have you looked into supplying uv?


----------



## HOTTOASTcass (Jun 6, 2015)

gavgav04 said:


> First off - a 5'x2' vivarium isn't too big for anything. If you have enough decoration in the vivarium there will be no problems. Secondly - you will need a big heat mat for that size vivarium. How big exactly were they? You will need either THIS or THIS for a vivarium that size but I think, especially for a vivarium this size it would be better to get overhead heat of some form. I usually go with ceramics or spots - never used a red light bulb as I think they are hideous, but they should work.
> 
> I would advise just getting one but I have a feeling this will be overlooked. So I would recommend putting them together right away and watch them carefully. Remember to have a full set-up ready for each gecko just incase none of them can get on. Also if they are juveniles they may all turn out to be male.
> 
> ...


Hi Gavin , I went out today and I went pretty far out found an aquatic shop that has a small reptile section managed to get an amazingly helpful shop assistant help me out with a whole set up even a thermostat I won't lie this shopping trip set me back £65 but I'm now fully ready for the Leo 
Will be having a look around but probably waiting for the Leo till I have the heat Matt reassurance it won't blow up 
I had a think about it and decided I will only be getting 1 leopard gecko really thought about it and decided it's the better option maybe in the future I will get a few more but not for a few years. 

I do have 1 question 
When I eventually bring the Leo home how long will it need to settle in before I can attempt to have a close up look like holding it ? I know they just tolerate being held but I don't wanna stress it out 
I've heard of them biting when scared also so I don't want that to happen 
Last question everywhere I look they contradict them self about the humidity some people say 20% someone said 70% someone said 50% ... And yet they all say it needs low humidity ... What's the correct humidity ? Google is not all that great


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

HOTTOASTcass said:


> Hi Gavin , I went out today and I went pretty far out found an aquatic shop that has a small reptile section managed to get an amazingly helpful shop assistant help me out with a whole set up even a thermostat I won't lie this shopping trip set me back £65 but I'm now fully ready for the Leo
> Will be having a look around but probably waiting for the Leo till I have the heat Matt reassurance it won't blow up
> I had a think about it and decided I will only be getting 1 leopard gecko really thought about it and decided it's the better option maybe in the future I will get a few more but not for a few years.


£65 for a whole set-up? 

The wait between setting up your vivarium and getting your gecko is so you can get all temperatures correct and make sure all equipment is working fine. The mat won't blow up. If controlled by a thermostat there will be no problems unless the thermostat fails. I have never had one fail.



HOTTOASTcass said:


> I do have 1 question
> When I eventually bring the Leo home how long will it need to settle in before I can attempt to have a close up look like holding it ? I know they just tolerate being held but I don't wanna stress it out
> I've heard of them biting when scared also so I don't want that to happen
> Last question everywhere I look they contradict them self about the humidity some people say 20% someone said 70% someone said 50% ... And yet they all say it needs low humidity ... What's the correct humidity ? Google is not all that great


It all depends on the gecko. Some will handle right away; others may take a few weeks, months and some will never even tolerate it and you need to be ready for that. As you are using a small enclosure before popping it in the five foot vivarium I would be inclined to use this time as a quarantine period and leave the gecko well alone. Only disturbing to feed, water and clean. Then when moved into the vivarium I would wait at least two-three weeks.

There shouldn't be any problems with humidity. Keep the enclosure dry with water in the cool end and humidity should be fine. I have never even bothered using humidity gauges for arid species and I don't, now, for anything else. If the temps are high and there is no unneeded moisture then you will be fine. I would guess you would want it down around 20-30% certainly nowhere near 70%.


Also as Stephen has mentioned it will be worthwhile looking into UV lighting.



Gavin.


----------



## HOTTOASTcass (Jun 6, 2015)

gavgav04 said:


> £65 for a whole set-up?
> 
> The wait between setting up your vivarium and getting your gecko is so you can get all temperatures correct and make sure all equipment is working fine. The mat won't blow up. If controlled by a thermostat there will be no problems unless the thermostat fails. I have never had one fail.
> 
> ...


Why UV lighting? I was informed and have read watched this reptile to be nocturnal everyone says it's not a needed thing ? 

For the 5ft viv I will see about a UV though it's not an issue I was just not aware of it being a thing of need


----------



## HOTTOASTcass (Jun 6, 2015)

gavgav04 said:


> £65 for a whole set-up?
> 
> The wait between setting up your vivarium and getting your gecko is so you can get all temperatures correct and make sure all equipment is working fine. The mat won't blow up. If controlled by a thermostat there will be no problems unless the thermostat fails. I have never had one fail.
> 
> ...


Also about the set up 
The smaller viv I brought was £20 the heat Matt was £15 and the thermostat was £30 .. I do have a feeling I was charged harshly but no where else in my area is selling them at the size I need and I'm not paying £60 for a thermostat at my local pet shop


----------



## TheBadger (Mar 8, 2015)

Do you have any photos of the viv(s)?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

HOTTOASTcass said:


> Why UV lighting? I was informed and have read watched this reptile to be nocturnal everyone says it's not a needed thing ?
> 
> For the 5ft viv I will see about a UV though it's not an issue I was just not aware of it being a thing of need


Leopard Geckos are not nocturnal. They are crepuscular which means they are more active during the hours of low light levels at dusk and dawn. Most care sheets are outdated so don't think there is any point. It certainly isn't needed but this is only the case because there are synthetic supplements to replace the need for it. If supplements weren't available then everyone would be using UV.

I won't go into it much but it certainly is beneficial and I have seen all of my Leopard Geckos out basking. There are plenty of recent threads in the 'Lizard' section that are worth a read and may help you make up your mind on whether you want to use it or not.




HOTTOASTcass said:


> Also about the set up
> The smaller viv I brought was £20 the heat Matt was £15 and the thermostat was £30 .. I do have a feeling I was charged harshly but no where else in my area is selling them at the size I need and I'm not paying £60 for a thermostat at my local pet shop


All small shops are going to be more expensive than places like Swell and Internet Reptile but they are worth supporting( if they are treating the animals properly ). But I do agree that £60 is a lot for a thermostat but I'm guessing it wouldn't have been the same as what you got for £30?



Gavin.


----------



## HOTTOASTcass (Jun 6, 2015)

gavgav04 said:


> Leopard Geckos are not nocturnal. They are crepuscular which means they are more active during the hours of low light levels at dusk and dawn. Most care sheets are outdated so don't think there is any point. It certainly isn't needed but this is only the case because there are synthetic supplements to replace the need for it. If supplements weren't available then everyone would be using UV.
> 
> I won't go into it much but it certainly is beneficial and I have seen all of my Leopard Geckos out basking. There are plenty of recent threads in the 'Lizard' section that are worth a read and may help you make up your mind on whether you want to use it or not.
> 
> ...


Okay well proves not to trust everything u read lol thanks for the clarify I will defiantly hit up some threads on here. 
The one he gave me was a ministat (sorry if I got the name wrong lol) he even set it for me. I will consider a UV when and if we move the Leo to a much larger viv 
Yes I do have a photo of the current set up but I can't post it right now I will post it on this thread shortly once I've sorted everything out properly 
The £60 I think was a much more detailed one it was a really great shop although they charge £2.20 for live food they stock morph leopard geckos which is a first in my local areas a blizzard was £120 and was not a baby by any means I'm assuming they got it as a baby but haven't sold it:/ very well handled 
He also said he has another morph but she's pretty aggressive so at least he was honest 
The enclosures were all nicely done seemed a very good shop and the dude also adviced me on everything showed me how to use the thermostat etc it's a shame so many pet shops get bad names makes u really cautious


----------



## HOTTOASTcass (Jun 6, 2015)

HOTTOASTcass said:


> Hi Gavin , I went out today and I went pretty far out found an aquatic shop that has a small reptile section managed to get an amazingly helpful shop assistant help me out with a whole set up even a thermostat I won't lie this shopping trip set me back £65 but I'm now fully ready for the Leo
> Will be having a look around but probably waiting for the Leo till I have the heat Matt reassurance it won't blow up
> I had a think about it and decided I will only be getting 1 leopard gecko really thought about it and decided it's the better option maybe in the future I will get a few more but not for a few years.
> 
> ...


Hi again so I decided to set everything up and put the heat Matt on etc I was reading the heat Matt book and it says to elevate the viv so the heat Matt gets air flow ..see attached what I did and if this is okay? I have seen loads of people use matts with out elevating 
The viv will be staying on a wooden chest of draws 


http://postimg.org/image/86oe3ve2j/


----------



## TheBadger (Mar 8, 2015)

Did you finish the viv and purchase your Leo?


----------



## HOTTOASTcass (Jun 6, 2015)

TheBadger said:


> Did you finish the viv and purchase your Leo?


Hey badger 
I did purchase a Leo I special ordered him 
He's so beautiful such a sweet heart 
The viv has some set backs (4ft one ) so we got him a terrarium from the shop the man was very helpful


----------

